# How Often Y'all Change Line on Surf Gear??



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I have some P Line 65 lb Spectra Braid (good stuff) that I used in 2008 for a trip down to Destin. It is what I used to for a 30 lb Blacktip plus two big reds. Should I change it out on my reel since it has been sitting in my garage for 3 years?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I would have my reels respooled, I live here and seldome use them unfortunately, so no matter if used or not I change every couple of years or every year if I can remember to do it.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

How does it look and feel? Mono needs to be changed once a year, but braid will last much longer...


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks fine to me. I change my mono out more frequently but don't have a lot of experience with braid.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Any other input??


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I've had some power pro on two of my reels for a 4 and 5 years respectively, it's holding up great. about a year ago I did the the old switcharoo to rotate the line.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Jhoe said:


> I've had some power pro on two of my reels for a 4 and 5 years respectively, it's holding up great. about a year ago I did the the old switcharoo to rotate the line.


What's the old switcharoo?? I have never heard of rotating the line?


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I change them when we lose a fish because of bad line.

About every year.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Just respooled with 500 yards of 50# Power Pro Hi Vis on my Penn 850SS...got it nice and tight on the spool.


----------

